# Tips for keeping that trailer hitch from rusting!



## Drychtnath (Nov 16, 2005)

Trailer hitches rust FAST. I cannot count how many new vehicles have completley rusted trailer hitches within 1-2 years. I live in a cold climate with winter so it could be the reason, but anyhow, a good way to keep it from rusting is to spray oil on it.

I have been using THRUST spray oil (similar to WD40) and just coat the entire hitch every 2-3 months. It sounds stupid but you cannot see a difference visually with oil all over it, and it really works. I had it on an old 95 ranger, and the hitch only has a tiny bit of rust for a 11 year old hitch. Anyone else know a better way let me know, but so far It works great.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

as soon as mine starts to rust, which it hasnt, i will just pull it off, have it sand blasted than hit it with a couple coats of por15...


----------



## jurassicjet (Jan 17, 2006)

Line-X it. Thats what I would do.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Dupli-Color makes some stuff called Rust Fix. You use a wire brush to clean off the loose surface rust and then spray on this stuff. It goes on clear but then chemically changes the rust to a black primer coat. Once it's dry, give it a good coat of Rust-o-leum and you should be good to go. The Rust Fix also acts as a rust inhibitor.


----------



## donahue57 (Nov 29, 2005)

My "Hidden Hitch" is just starting to get a little surface rust after 4 months. I plan on taking it off, hitting it with the wire wheel, then spraying it with Undercoating sometime this week.


----------



## A_canuck_eh? (Aug 16, 2005)

one suggestion a guy i work with gave me was, have it sprayed with the polyeurothane liner thats sprayed in truck beds. or rhino liner, whatever you want to use. rocks wont chip through the stuff, and it will keep it from rusting.


----------

